# Devils Lake Fishing Report 8/26



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts and poor weather have slowed fishing a bit, but overall it continues to
remain quite good. Walleye anglers are still reporting good to excellent success in
most parts of the lake. The best presentations continue to be slip bobbering in the
trees, trolling bottom bouncers with spinners, or trolling cranks. Some of the
better areas continue to be the Golden Highway, Haley's Hump, Patience Point, Doc
Hagens, the north end of Six Mile, Bud Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Five Crows,
Swansons Point, Stromme Addition, and the blue silos. Jointed raps and salmo
hornets continue to be the better cranks. For you shore fisherman, Hwy 57 & 281
near Minnewaukan, the bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile, & Hwy 20, the rip rap south
of the dike before Acorn Ridge, and the rip rap along Hwy 19 in north Creel have all
been good. Lindy rigs and slip bobbers with leeches or crawlers have been the best.
White bass are being caught as well, but their schools have been scattered. Pike
continue to be caught in with the walleye in most areas of the lake. Perch fishing
remains tough with a few being caught in Creel Bay. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------

